# New travel stuff and a couple of other pics :D



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Misty after rolling on her head 








One word...lol








sleeping/just woken up on the showground
























Travel Stuff 








Winnings 








And finally...the washing!!








lol, thanks for looking


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Got a giggle out of the sheet and shipping boots :lol: That is just too cute. Looks like an Easter Sunday outfit. She just needs a fancy bonnet. 
Congrates on the wins


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww so cute, LOL!! 
Woah, the travel stuff sure is an eye-catcher!!  Misty is so silly.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Travel stuff are cool!  Where did you get such colors??


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks 
The travel stuff is from bijou pony wear 
Misty isn't the silly one its me!  Misty is the spoilt one!
I also have an exercise sheet in the flower pattern and bandages, a neck warmer, saddlecover and a little bag. I was going to get a turnout and a hood/slinky thing but the hood was made out of fleece and is a bit warm for the summer :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww that's cool! 
She's silly 'cause of the first few pics, LOL!


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh lol! yeah, she is a goof :lol: i was sat on the floor in front of her and she was pulling faces for me to photograph  she is too used to me and my camera


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I love her shipping stuff!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

spoilt pony :lol:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

**more pics **

Just had to post, how cool do Misty's legs look here?! 









My plaits, not looking too bad :lol:








Looking cool in her onesie and baby blue rug








And finally, trying to get her to put her ears forward but she put them to the side and looks like a donkey  lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Spoiled much? :lol: 
Looks like she just got home from the manicurists
She looks like a real girly girl who likes to play dress-up. What a sweetheart!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL... Those pics are great!!!!

I would LOVE to play dressup with my boys.. (my hubby would seriously frown on flowered sheets!)

Maybe its a good excuse to get a mare! :wink:


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

> Spoiled much?
> Looks like she just got home from the manicurists
> She looks like a real girly girl who likes to play dress-up. What a sweetheart!


****!  she loves to dress up and likes to be coordinated and she is a girlygirl, but loves to roll on her head...alot :? :roll: :lol: 

bijou have some more manly patterns for geldings


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG I just added up all what I have bought from the bijou shop and it adds up to 167.50 pounds so thats like $330 :shock: Holy moly she is spoilt :lol:


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

I looooove her blanket and shipping boots!
SOOO CUTE!


----------

